# this is FASCINATING



## PaigeSinclaire88 (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Starbrow (May 13, 2019)

Very interesting. Lots of food for thought.


----------



## Ithilethiel (May 16, 2019)

PaigeSinclaire88 said:


>



Very interesting and great insights. Gives good cause why Tolkien's faith is integral to his writing and our understanding of it and why it should have been highlighted in the recent biopic of him. Especially like his take on Tolkien and that allegory quote that whenever you try to link something in his writing to true life someone always throws up at you to end the conversation. Thanks for posting. I need his book as I struggle with conflict in my stories.


----------

